# Merry Christmas Ya'll



## Epidrive (Dec 24, 2013)

Its already officially christmas here in our country and I wish ya'll a merry merry Christmas.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## professionalxen (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas folks !


----------



## Kadar (Dec 24, 2013)

What's a ya'll?


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody - it's just amount midnight now (11:30 pm aprox.)

I'm probably going to head to sleep soon!


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you!  ^_^


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## drmike (Dec 24, 2013)

Ho ho ho!


----------



## FHN-Eric (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year, oh and enjoy the poem. If you read carefully, you will notice the song it's based off of.



> Good servers to you all
> 
> 
> Peace on earth and new sales, such a delight
> ...


----------



## ExonHost (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## spry (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas y'all! Have a nice one.


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!

Hope everyone has a great one and spends some quality time with family and friends.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family folks! 

I hope experience in the passing year would become a good lesson, and next year we could do better than this year. 

:wub:  :wub:  Love you all  :wub:  :wub:


----------



## tchen (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone. Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## patz (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone even @drmike the ho (he said it I didn't)


----------



## talktosandy (Jan 6, 2014)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## MannDude (Jan 7, 2014)

It's well after Christmas now. :lock:


----------

